# HARC Meeting Rescheduled



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

With the announcement of Gulf Coast Raceway's big race / swap meet, we've decided to reschedule our first meeting to May 26th. We don't want to put a damper on something as big as that......plus we all want to go there instead!

Holding our meeting on the weekend following a long 2-day race will give us a chance to meet up and run some leisurely practice laps........should be a relaxed way for us to discuss what we need to and then get our fun-run on!

So, here's the new and improved flyer:
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=135367

as usual, click on the link, click on download, enter the verification code, and voila!

I hate to ask this of you guys who already put flyers at the shops, but we need to do it again......sorry, but we hit a small bump in the road here!

If you can do it, let me know. If you need a couple of bucks for copies, I'll paypal you a few coins.

I'll get M&M, and I think Paul is going to get Mike's and Larry's.....we still need RC hobby and Victory.

By-the-way, it's looking like most of the tracks are on board with the idea of a schedule, so this might actually work!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll get some new flyers over to Hobbytown within the next few days.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, I should be able to make it on the 26th. We're taking the server down this afternoon, when we get it back up I'll print copie Monday and take to RC Hobby.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I posted the date change on *********** and houstonrc.com. I will be going to Larry's and Mikes today to re-distribute copies.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Is there any major racing going on in town that weekend? If not, let's try to run a race at M&M after the meeting.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure Mike's will be racing, but I'd really like to race at M&M......I like that track for some reason......anybody friends with Meir that might could talk him into it?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, he and Todd are tight. Todd and I will be talking tonight about the SA trip next weekend, I'll see if he'll talk to Meir.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys rock! I'm going to put new flyers at M&M on Monday at lunch.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> You guys rock! I'm going to put new flyers at M&M on Monday at lunch.


Keep doing what your doing CV! Your promotional and organizational skills ROCK! Dont get discouraged though if you hit a few speedbumps along the way! Thats gonna happen! 

The 2Cool Racing Team is all about what your doing and your allways welcome to ask for help here!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Keep doing what your doing CV! Your promotional and organizational skills ROCK! Dont get discouraged though if you hit a few speedbumps along the way! Thats gonna happen!
> 
> The 2Cool Racing Team is all about what your doing and your allways welcome to ask for help here!


AMEN brother! AMEN! If CV can revive this town and get the RC racing scene back on track the way it was I think it will start heading back to like it was. Sure would be nice to have options and regularly schedule times and places to hit again!

GIT R DUN CV!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

PD, can you be there that weekend? Bring your E-maxx and we'll race them. Matter of fact, everybody with an E-maxx bring it out. I've been dying to race that truck, they're a blast on the track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't than you enough for your support guys! If it wasn't for the fact that I can tell that I'm building some excitement with these ideas, I wouldn't be continuing with it. I only want what everyone else on this board wants: good racin', good people, and good times!



I remember when I was living in Beaumont about 4 years ago going to college. I had an RTR Ofna Hyper 7 buggy, an AM radio, a pull starter, 1 set of stock tires, AA batteries for my rx pack, a standard servo for braking, a used Z590 servo that somebody gave me for steering, etc. Pretty much a bone stock, beginner's buggy. I had many other inexpensive cars before that, but this was my first taste of something that could actually make it around the track and over a triple if I lined it up right. One day, I got tired of bashing and thought it would be cool to go to an actual track. So I got on the internet and looked up tracks in Houston. I read about all the THRC stuff that was going on and found a bunch of tracks that were open at the time, and decided that I would hit up Fastrak as it was closest. So, on my next off day, I went to Fastrak and had an absolute blast! Of course I broke a bunch of stuff on my car, so I went into the hobby shop and talked to Dan Henn. He sold me a bunch of stuff and said "you know we're having a big THRC race here next weekend". I didn't think much about it at the time. As I was playing on the track some more, I ended up meeting another guy from Beaumont who was there goofing around as well. Equipment wise, he was on about the same level as me. After talking for a while, we discovered that we were both the same age, we both went to the same college, we were both in the same degree plan, and we were even in the same classes, just at different times! Point is, I made a good friend and had a lot of fun the VERY FIRST time I went out......needless to say, I was hooked! We decided that we would ride together and come try racing that next weekend. So, when we got there, there were tents and tables set up, people hauling their trailers, a couple of RV's, a few BBQ pits going, some good music playing.......overall a very cool atmosphere. I met a lot of cool people that day and both my friend Mike and I drove our POS cars to 4th place finishes in our classes. I then looked on the THRC website and found out that the next race was scheduled at Area 51. Again, the same experience&#8230;&#8230;..great time! They were really good times, and I attribute them to two factors: 

1) Houston and it's racing scene has great people!

2) Because the races were scheduled monthly and had a variety of tracks, the majority of us folks who work and have families (or other commitments such as jobs, college, etc) were able to fit it into their schedules&#8230;&#8230;..plus, that regular schedule allowed everyone to come to the same place at the same time.



Ok, I'm done with my long story now, I just wanted to make a point here: just about every one of these people who were at these races, are still here in Houston&#8230;&#8230;.I know they are&#8230;&#8230;.because I see them at DIFFERENT tracks when I go to DIFFERENT places and at DIFFERENT times. I strongly believe that with minimal organization and by taking the things that worked for THRC (like monthly, scheduled racing), and letting go of the things that didn't work, we can get this back to the way it was&#8230;&#8230;..and maybe even better!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I remember when Dan Henn and Smiley were little kids with motors full of dirt and never seen a new set of brushes let alone a comm cut. Those were the days!

A word of advice if I may?

I wouldnt limit yourself to modeling HARC after THRC. I can say this in public since I have talked to Danny about this in person. My main peave with the THRC is that they sorta controlled "ALL" the racing in Houston. And they focused mainly on 1/8th scale and M/Ts and all racing was done on Saturdays only. Back then racing on a Saturday was near impossible and Im not into nitro. I felt left out and when I tried to get some electric racing going, I was pretty much ignored.

After Danny left the THRC I tried really hard to at least get some Sunday racing going ang got trashed by some of the guys. I even got banned from the site!

The worst thing a leader can do is to "NOT" listen to the racers!!! Especially those who have been in this game for a very long time and know what it takes to bring racers together. Dont forget the rest of us that run electric, Micros and even Drag Racing!

This site is for exactly what your trying to do! Use it like you wish and we are with ya!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, overall Sunday racing has been a flop. Fastrak and K&M both tried it with little success. I'm not sure why. That's why I proposed a 1/10 (gas and electric) night on a weekday.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> PD, can you be there that weekend? Bring your E-maxx and we'll race them. Matter of fact, everybody with an E-maxx bring it out. I've been dying to race that truck, they're a blast on the track.


I'm not sure - that's a little close to our 10th Anniversary and I'm not sure what will be going on then.

What are you running for tires and a setup? Definitely not stock, right?

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, that truck is all stock except for the steering kit.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Oh yeah, that truck is all stock except for the steering kit.


Cool.....we'll play it by ear and see what the weekend yields by the time it comes around.

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I went to K&M and dropped off some HARC flyers and talked to Chris,I beleive, let him know our intent. I hope Randy gives the ok. I really want to run at K&M again....great place to run.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Just got this from the Houston RC forum automated e-mail system:

The following is an email sent to you by an administrator of "Houston 
RC". If this message is spam, contains abusive or other comments you 
find offensive please contact the webmaster of the board at the following 
address:

[email protected]

Include this full email (particularly the headers).

Message sent to you follows:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Houston Area Racers!

COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR OUR FIRST HOUSTON AREA RC MEETING AT M&M HOBBY 
CENTER ON MAY 26TH @ 10:00 AM. THE MEETING SHOULD ONLY LAST AN HOUR OR 
LESS, SO BRING YOUR CARS/TRUCKS FOR SOME FUN ON THE TRACK AFTERWARDS. 
WE WILL MEET IN THE OFF-ROAD TRACK PIT AREA.

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT M&M HAS A PRACTICE FEE OF $5.00.

IF IT RAINS, WE WILL BE OUT OF THERE IN TIME TO MAKE IT UP TO MIKE'S 
HOBBY SHOP AND GET IN SOME RACING UNDER THE ROOF!

GUYS, WE NEED YOUR INPUT ON ISSUES THAT YOU WANT TO BE ADDRESSED WHEN 
WE ARE CREATING A RACE SHEDULE. SO, IF YOU WANT TO BE HEARD, THEN YOU'VE 
GOT TO SHOW UP!

I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING MANY OF YOU WHOM I'VE CHATTED WITH THROUGH 
EMAILS AND SUCH, BUT HAVE NEVER ACTUALLY MET.

GUYS, IT'S TIME FOR US TO BRING BACK THE HOUSTON RACING SCENE........WE 
NEED YOUR SUPPORT!

Visit the H.A.R.C. Forum for more details 
http://www.houstonrc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=49


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sweet!!!!!! Shawn over at Houston RC is really spreading the word!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I got one too!!! I am special...


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

cortney did you ever race at the track on 4th street in beaumont ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Helly yeah I do! It's funny, they had two buildings in that parking lot. One was the small hobby shop, and the other was a barber. Sometimes before a race, I would need a haircut, so I would set-up for the race, and then walk over and get a haircut. When I did that, I felt like I drove SOOOO much better! I wonder if there's anything scientific to it? LOL


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i raced there for about a year before james closed the doors been trying to get some of those guys from beaumont to come out and race but they dont want to drive to houston lol


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

ballou said:


> i raced there for about a year before james closed the doors been trying to get some of those guys from beaumont to come out and race but they dont want to drive to houston lol


Just in case you guys missed it, James Shandley (many knew him as JS Bodies from the paint work that he did under the alias JS Bodies) had a stroke and never recovered and passed away back in October of 2006. He had been having issues with his blood presure but no one knew it was bad. Could have been one of the contributing reasons why he shut the place down.

At any rate, just thought I'd pass that along in case anyone was wondering and had not heard.

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I had heard about that. I never really knew the guy, but he painted some killer bodies!

And, yes, I try to get the guys from Beaumont here too. I've two freinds that come down probably once every 2-3 months and race from there. Although, every one of them I've talked to would come once per month if they new when a race was going to be, and that there was going to be a decent turnout. That's one of the many reasons I'm organizing HARC.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I talked to Jeff at Mike's yesterday. They're interested and he's coming to the meeting Saturday. I also talked to Gary Guettler and he's interested. I don't think he can make the meeting since there's a race at his place that day. He also said if anyone wants to come out after the meeting, just call the shop and he'll get you into the computer.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's fantistic news! I talked to Gary a couple of weeks ago, and he said he was in. I've talked with Meier at M&M several times, and I will talk to him soon after the meeting, but he seems very interested. I've tried to call Jeff several times, but I can never catch him.

And to re-iterate what CJ said, if you want to come to the meeting, but you also want to race at Southside, please call Gary that morning and let him know that you will be coming late so he can get you entered.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Just in case you guys missed it, James Shandley (many knew him as JS Bodies from the paint work that he did under the alias JS Bodies) had a stroke and never recovered and passed away back in October of 2006. He had been having issues with his blood presure but no one knew it was bad. Could have been one of the contributing reasons why he shut the place down.
> 
> At any rate, just thought I'd pass that along in case anyone was wondering and had not heard.
> 
> PD2


I knew James. He was a good man and will be missed. If I make it to Heaven, I hope he has a track ready for me!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a long conversation with Jeff at Mike's Hobby Shop today, and he's all for it. We just need to iron out some rules. I'm putting together a small list of concerns to discuss at the meeting.......does anyone want me to add anything to it?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeff is a great guy!! I am not sure what else to add until we get to the meeting and hear what concerns are out there. As long as we all put our minds to it,it can/WILL work. see you guys sat.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just got an e-mail from M&M, they're holding 1/18 racing on the parking lot track. Offroad track will be closed from 12 to 4. No playday after the meeting.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just heard about this as well.......no big deal. We'll talk to Jeff while he's there and see it Mike's is going to be open, or if you want to race, you can head down to Southside.

It is what it is my friends......the important thing is that we get together, iron out a few details, and officially put things into motion.

Don't be discouraged folks......just another small bump in the road!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't feel like racing. I want to run over things with my E-maxx. Hmm, wonder what my E would look like cruising over an X-ray? Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I hear ya man.......I'll be headed to Mike's if he's not racing.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

just a freindly reminder.......meeting tomorrow at 10:00AM @ M&M.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Check out the vid Griz posted from TNT in Austin. It's exactly what we were talking about doing on Wed nights. 1/10 only, less intimidating for kids and newbs, you're outta there a lot faster. Summer is the time to start it, kids don't have to worry about school.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

CJ, if things go pretty well with our first few HARC races, I definitely want to organize some sort of racing that is more newbie-friendly. Honestly, I'm REALLY hoping we can do something with Randy's, Mike's, and maybe even M&M's carpet track with carpet ramps.

Along those lines, I am getting REALLY excited about an RC18 or a Mini-T w/brushless, shooting around a carpet track, getting some good air, and all the while, we could be in the AC, we could run a complete race in 3-4 hours, and not even have to clean your car afterwards! 

Can you dig it?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that I'm thinking about it, we could even set some ramps up on M&M's parking lot track too......anybody got some good sets?

I'm tellin you guys, I think it could be a fun, cheap, and easy way to get your race on and keep your driving fingers warm between the nitro races! Just charge and go!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, we used to race in the back room at M&M. It already has carpet. It would be a great place to start out while Mike and Randy are adding theirs. I still think a weeknight gig is crucial. People with kids (your truly) get their weekends eaten up with baseball, soccer, swimming, horseback, etc. It takes the parents and kids out of so much other stuff on the weekends. Talk about it this weekend.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey guys and gals!

Had some quick ideas for attracting and possibly keeping the newbies. I'm not going to be able to make this morning's meeting due to family commitments, but check this out......

* First Race Free - For those that have never raced before and that we have no record of having ever raced, give them their race entry fee for free! We all know that this hobby is like crack - once you try it, you will buy it again and again. So why not have them try the race thing and once they are hooked they are regulars?

* Classes and Advancements - Basically this idea comes over from the slot car racing that I do. What I have noticed is that they have setup three classes of sorts - a Beginners, Intermediate, and Masters league or class. Beginners are allowed to run RTR's with little to no modifications - box stock with a few tweaks kind of thing. They begin racing in that league and when they are laying down lap times or winning races almost consistently, then they bump up to Intermediate. All of this encourages them to focus on their driving first and foremost and not on what the latest and greatest thing is for their vehicles. In Intermediate, they are now allowed to do some modifications to their RTR's, but still have restrictions such as no custom modification or scratch built setups. They also can upgrade certain parts and pieces to better, non-RTR components. Now this allows them to go a little beyond their vehicles limitations that they may have been hitting when racing in Beginners. Same scenario applies - after hitting "X" amount of races and/or winning in Intermediate then they can begin competing in Masters. Masters is the anything goes class! Scratch builds, custom mods, non-RTR's, etc. We are talking these are the best drivers and racers around. They are consistent and know how each other will run - they have their wits about them and do not have to be concerned with Beginner's bad mistakes, etc. Also, for the Beginners on any given race, if they place 1st-3rd in the A-Main, they can then bump to the Intermediate's lowest main and the same applies for the Intermediates.

Those were just some things that I wanted to throw out there and let you guys discuss. If there are specific questions around these suggestion, let me know.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Very positive meeting. Reps from 2 of the tracks were there and they'r interested. Gary had a race to run today but we know he's interested also. Got a lot of good feedback. Details are still to be hammered out but I think we're going to be able to make a go of this. CV will post a recap in a few days.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

How many people were there Chris? I had my bro-in-law's graduation BBQ and son's b-day party to go to so I couldn't make it. 

OK, I'm not starting a war, not mad, but why aren't any meetings at the races? THRC used to have most of its members at the races but hold meetings at Denny's on Wed. nights. Something like that. Seems like you'd get the most feedback if you just hold meetings at the races.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Kevin, what's up man! I met you that one time out at Mikes, and haven't seen you since.....that car still giving you servo fits?

Ok, back to the subject......and I'm not trying to bark back at you either.....the honest truth is, we would get WAY TOO MUCH feedback if we held the meetings at the races. We want everyone to be included, and we will continue to ask for suggestions/comments on all the message boards. And, everyone is welcome at our meetings if you have ideas you want to lay out. 

Not to mention, the meeting took us an hour & a half, and that was only with 12 people! Imagine it with 50-60 people! Then, try to stuff that in before or after a race.....it really wouldn't work too well. The format that we have seems to be going better than expected, so I'm going to stick with it for now.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

And things get busy at the races. Cars to work on, etc. then after a long day it's hard to get people to stay for a meeting. Unless we go to Hooter's, but then nobody pays attention.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

OK, you guys make a good point, didn't see it that way. lol Hope this all works out good, heard some guys talking about it at the track today. 

Haven't had any issues with my car for awhile now. I've been racing as much as I can lately, mostly at Mike's because I have something come up everytime there's racing somewhere else. I'm ready to run out at Southside and I like the dirt at M&M so I'd like to try some 1/8th on it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I wish you'd break your electric shiite out. Go check out the TNT Hobbies video Griz posted, it's a new 1/10 only track in Austin. I talked to Phil and Jerry yesterday and sometime maybe early July we're going to do a roadie up there. Mongo's been racing there, Elliot M., etc. I have everything you need for it except tires.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw the video. I'm going to the invitational at the end of June @ JCG, and then going to Sea World and see more stuff in San Antonio for a family vacation thing the following weekend. Doubt I'll be able to afford another road trip.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*meeting recap*

The first HARC meeting went much better than expected! We had 13 people including myself! I was expecting like 5 or 6 at most!

The 2007 HARC series is going to be a total of 7 races, once per month, 3-4 weeks apart. We will most likely have 2 races at southside, 2 at M&M, and 2 at mike's. The 7th and final race will be the Toys for Tots race @ M&M. If we have a rainout, a race will be added to the end of the season at that track, so it may run into January or February. I want to have a final discussion with all the tracks before I post a schedule though.

At the end of the season, the people with the FEWEST points will be the winners in each of the classes. I will have a more detailed explanation of these in an official post in a week or so.

2 races will be dropped from the points total.

you must race at least 4 races to qualify for the final points

For those sandbaggers out there: we will be watching your times, and if you're obviously in the wrong class, you will lose your points and be moved to the appropriate class.......so sign up appropriately at the races, cause it will only hurt you in the end.

We decided to make www.houstonrc.com our official website. Click on HRC forums, and scroll down to the HARC section. No offense intended to the 2cool website, houstonrc.com was just closer in namesake to houston area RC. So, if you haven't registered over there, you need to go and sign up on that site as well. I will "officially" post all points and results on that website, but I will continue to duplicate posts on all the local sites as well.

Classes will be as follows:
-novice
-truggy
-monster truck
-1/10 gas truck
-electric
-1/8 sportsman
-1/8 expert
minimum of 4 entries to make a class
classes will combine or split as necessary.

Entry fees will be $25 or less, and $10 per additional class. We have decided to have cash payouts, but the pay scale is not official yet, so I will post once it's finalized.

That's about it for now! We're off to a good start!

We will hold another meeting at M&M on 6/16/07 @ 10:00AM

Thanks to everyone for their help thus far, and get ready for some good racing!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm. Shady lookin characters if you ask me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, and tracks will open at 8:00AM, sign-ups will start at 9:00AM, and races will begin at 11:00AM


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats CV! Sounds like you are on the right track! I'm registered over at Shawn's place so I may stop in from time to time - I get his updates regardless.

I'm very happy to see that racing may get back to where its supposed to be!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> Hmm. Shady lookin characters if you ask me.


lol...the only one that looks shady is the one with the buttom up shirt and shorts on the right....


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> lol...the only one that looks shady is the one with the buttom up shirt and shorts on the right....


And the two guys next to him - the one with the handle-bar like mustache and the one in the Hawaiian shirt. All three of those guys I would not trust with your RC's insane! :slimer:

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I AM the real Slim Shady!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

just incase you didn't know,I am the handsome one 2nd from the left. back off ladies,i am taken!!!hahahaha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> And the two guys next to him - the one with the handle-bar like mustache and the one in the Hawaiian shirt. All three of those guys I would not trust with your RC's insane! :slimer:
> 
> PD2


LMAO!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey courtney Im coming to the meeting what time is it?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

10:00AM.......I'm going to make it short and sweet......shooting for around 30 minutes so we can all get to our racing on Saturday


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Banner will not be ready for tomarrow's meeting. graphics co. has a huge car show they are getting ready for.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh well........will it be ready for the first race though?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Oh well........will it be ready for the first race though?


yup,ill have it early next week.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

well i cant come to the meeting but jeff is going


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*pinion*

Phil,

You guys have a 48 pitch, 11t pinion that will fit on my little mamba combo?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

no but looking for that stuff


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil is big bird at the track?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I managed to steal the last 13T @ M&M and I'm PRAYING that it will fix my cogging issue, but from what I've read, it's looking like the 11T is really the one that eliminates the issue.


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

any new developements from the last meeting?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Not a whole lot Jeff......we just locked down all the plans, and discussed a few fine details.....stuff that we will be working on throughout the season.

You guys gonna make it to the first round at southside?


----------

